# Cyprus 1 bank



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning all,I'm having problems logging on to Cyprus 1 Bank from the UK this morning,is anyone else having the same problem? Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Half Full said:


> Morning all,I'm having problems logging on to Cyprus 1 Bank from the UK this morning,is anyone else having the same problem? Thanks


We had a short period this morning where our internet was down so maybe that was the problem for you.


----------



## Half Full (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok thanks,seems to back up now


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Seems odd, but mine is also having problems, One minute its ok, Then message appears server down then its off for about 10 mins.


----------

